# How do you experience music according to your MBTI personality type?



## SilverNautilus (Apr 3, 2020)

> music touches my mood and imagination, sometimes I get pleasant chills, sometimes it makes me feel like moving with it, it can affect my posture and flow of normal movements, often it will do things like make me feel relaxed or give me energy to get stuff done or cheer me up or inspire my imagination with pretty images or story ideas


This sounds pretty familiar to me



> movie soundtracks and music that is similar though not actually composed for a specific movie
> some celtic and new age


 @Aelthwyn, have you ever heard "Irish folk"? From what you say I think you might like it.




> I like music that feels grand, epic, awe inspiring, or cheerful and carefree, or soothing like you're floating on clouds


Beautiful!



> I like Enya



I also like Enya, although it is the same problem that I mentioned before: I like the lyrics of her songs, her music is very beautiful, but the lyrics stand out so much for me.

Unlike you, I tend to look for philosophy in songs, I think it happens involuntarily
Have you heard "Echoes in Rain"?


_Wait for the sun
Watching the sky
Black as a crow
Night passes by
Taking the stars
So far away
Everything flows
Here comes another new day
_

It is sung poetry, it gives me chills to think of everything it describes, to imagine it happening is stimulating.

My favorite Enya's is "The humming"

_And all the stars without a name
And all the skies that look the same
And all the clouds that fade and then
Then all of this begins again
_

It's so deep!


----------



## Roslyn (Aug 2, 2018)

SilverNautilus said:


> Hello @Roslyn!
> 
> It has been a pleasure to read what you describe, I was surprised by many of the things you have said.
> I admire the way you enjoy music, from your way of expressing yourself it seems that you also enjoy life.
> ...


I think people focus too much on whether they look or sound good when they enjoy music instead of just doing what happens naturally. And while I admit I have spent years learning how to dance well and learning to sound okay when I sing, some of the most fun to be had is when I throw away the rules and just enjoy myself. 


















































I would love it if the world would pull the stick out of their ass and have some fun.


----------



## crystalcrows (Jan 11, 2020)

I have to focus on music or I don't really notice it, I love it as background for when im writing or researching but if i really want to experience a song I have to stop and listen, which I can only do for a little while.

I love punk and fast songs the most, slow songs drive me insane unless ive listened to them quite a few times and they wormed their way into being important to me. I also love songs that are dark and tell a story

Favourite instrument would probably be the violin, classical can be cool but i prefer when its mixed in with other genre

I dont really have favourite lyrics

I tend to jump from song to song not really paying attention to the band but the few bands I really enjoy are greenday, my chemical romance, Lizzo, Woodkid and McCafferty


----------



## Put (May 8, 2018)

ESFP

I tend to pay attention more to the melody/beat than lyrics, unless the lyrics are hella relatable and catch my attention. Otherwise I overlook them and in some cases I like music where I can't even understand the lyrics because I can still feel the passion in the singer's voice without being distracted by words. I really like pop music, rap instrumentals, meme instrumentals, bollywood & kpop the most. I also find a lot of cool songs through tik tok :laughing: 

I stan blackpink and love pretty much all of their songs, and also I really like fifth harmony and little mix. Otherwise I end up grabbing random songs from all kinds of musicians and bands. 

https://open.spotify.com/track/2gwkD6igEhQbDQegRCcdoB?si=K8xHmyMkTROxi7QOcKSBRg
https://open.spotify.com/track/5PHPENfE3RVmHGAA2A7Hfx?si=STWzCIpSSfuH_8ZSDxR_bw
https://open.spotify.com/track/5DCaAsjQRLYvvdFUzaYnAz?si=_zI66Ei4RaishR6cqZ-ylQ - example of a song that i like for its lyrics
https://open.spotify.com/track/7hXnhouVPnOnFwCGrQMHvB?si=4RjhDpHZTYG8GHkG84Mbkw
https://open.spotify.com/track/2xSExwwFXzukzOdR6iVYMk?si=5urCXtooQaCvWPsjKfAbIA
https://open.spotify.com/track/7btQ8AOjr6zXoGHEmxL5u5?si=xBKc3dSDR7KHGB1AR3K-DA
https://open.spotify.com/track/2wVDWtLKXunswWecARNILj?si=Phhk_o_jQ2qHYiFXHxthAQ
https://open.spotify.com/track/3yHQKddM8SVCRnuPSo3HPN?si=DXvLpAydRVaVp_uVqMNXKA
https://open.spotify.com/track/1Zyd6zQnC6XIIzmg3hP7Ot?si=xN4XQU9iRWeIbV1vqKzO9g
https://open.spotify.com/track/7HWmJ1wBecOAMNGjC6SmKE?si=O6HaIRrTQVaN4YPwn7WKVQ
https://open.spotify.com/track/1ZPMLCzCwIvLbMFWvYiw4H?si=jONKmK5wRr-kcTRi1CBQ2A
https://open.spotify.com/track/1Rrj7KyS2R6SP9CQMDJW1w?si=HsPNLSbqSGaEjTwLhASKRg
https://open.spotify.com/track/3WVhkjB7Y4xFruqoCAajBb?si=FEFMUQxES4WbpTmXkdGXxg
https://open.spotify.com/track/3jsWXhE5NuPWQ4IHplv2zt?si=kv5x0qX8TTSUJsjPaomkbw
https://open.spotify.com/track/0f6ZKHEGATENHv7wdQaRA4?si=4BHsraG8SHGKCFleM2Ln9w


----------



## SilverNautilus (Apr 3, 2020)

@Sensational, your rebellious spirit expresses itself strong!



> Usually I prefer music that inspires my drive, and adrenaline or is happy!


I also feel adrenaline with the music, it happens to me with some metal songs, from classic bands like Black Sabbath and Dio; and more recent ones such as Korn, tool, System of a down and dream theater, among others.


----------



## SilverNautilus (Apr 3, 2020)

@Roslyn... you're dynamite! 



> I would love it if the world would pull the stick out of their ass and have some fun


You made my day. I will take it as an advice.


----------



## SilverNautilus (Apr 3, 2020)

> Notice how in this song a new instrument is added into the background every so often. It starts with just a guitar


I liked this one!


----------



## SilverNautilus (Apr 3, 2020)

*Hello Meteor - Cloak of stars*
@Suntide, this one was very relaxing!

I find your musical tastes quite peculiar


----------



## SilverNautilus (Apr 3, 2020)

> It speaks of the immensity and relentless power of time, and the puny and futile attempts of humans to achieve immortality


Like you, I think about this things @CountZero
Time is something that has always intrigued me.
Humans are always fighting against time, time disappear us from the face of existence, sooner or later. It is something that accompanies us during our journey through this world ... however time has no substance, and unlike what that the clocks and the Gregorian calendar say ... it seems that time does not run in a straight line.




> Like the artist, my fundamentalist mother suffered from a crippling illness. And despite that continued to feverishly worship a deity that stripped her of any chance at a normal life, or joy and happiness.


I'm sorry about your mother


----------



## SilverNautilus (Apr 3, 2020)

Celldweller...

I had not heard them before. I really liked this band

Thanks for sharing @Charus Channeling!


----------



## CountZero (Sep 28, 2012)

SilverNautilus said:


> Celldweller...
> 
> I had not heard them before. I really liked this band
> 
> Thanks for sharing @*Charus Channeling* !


The artist behind Celldweller, Klayton, has another band/project called Scandroid that I really like.


----------



## SilverNautilus (Apr 3, 2020)

Hi @DazzlingDexter...

I agree with you in 1,2 and 3 ...
But 4 intrigues me. Like you I grew up in a noisy house, but I think deep down I never got used to it. The noise inside my mind is so much that I feel easily overloaded. So unlike you, I tend to seek silence (unless I want to do catharsis as you mention in point 2).

Could it be that silence disturbs you because that way you have no choice but to listen to your thoughts? 
It happened to me.


----------



## 74893H (Dec 27, 2017)

I don't think this is tied to type necessarily. I mainly just like music for the aesthetic experience which would be the Sensor stereotype. But to answer the specific questions:

As a general thing my favourite songs are usually ones with strong vibes that give me feels. I like songs that I can sort of immerse in that make me feel things, usually with a "heavy" sound for lack of a better term so they're exciting at the same time, but that's not always necessary for me to really like something. My favourite songs tend to be a bit melancholic and romantic, in the sense of being romanticised.

Genres: Favourite genres are metal (mainly melodeath and industrial) and electronic. Was exclusively into metal as a teenager but these days I listen to electronic more than anything.

Instruments: I really like piano, violin, erhu, guzheng and zither.

Lyrics: I usually prefer not to know the lyrics to songs so that the vocals can just sound like an instrument like the others, otherwise I focus too much on the words that are being said and ignore the rest of the music and it ruins the experience for me. But songs that come to mind whose lyrics I do like are things like Firefly by Skyhill, Say You'll Haunt Me by Stone Sour, and fun stuff like most Ninja Sex Party and older Psychostick songs. I don't really relate to lyrics or feel like they're written for me like a lot of people seem to.

Musicians: I love too many to fully list, but my some of favourite metal bands are Into Eternity, Before the Dawn, Eternal Tears of Sorrow, System of a Down, Sybreed, Dominia, Deadlock (up until their The Arrival album), Scar Symmetry, D Creation, Lacuna Coil, Turmion Kätilöt, and Blood Stain Child sort of (mainly just their Epsilon album and following EP I'm in love with, before and after not so much). My electronic favourites are pretty weeby and I have a bucketload of them, but some my main-main favourites are fang, Taishi, Shibayan, Gorgon City, Genki Rockets, ITM, Nina, Dana Jean Phoenix, Feint, Sanaas, Nhato, Arch, Reol (the group, rather than her solo stuff)... and some other artists from other genres here and there, I already mentioned Skyhill and Ninja Sex Party, also DJ Okawari, Cibo Matto, Mondo Grosso while they were a jazz band, etc etc. I like lots of various electronic songs from various other artists too though, I have em in playlists.

Edit: Oh I missed that you were asking for favourite songs too in the lyrics part, I couldn't possibly list those, sorry. I'd feel bad about not including some no matter how many I list, I love too many. I change my mind about my all-time favourite song all the time, but until my mind changes again right now I'll tentatively say that it's Firefly by Skyhill. Tentatively.


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

I categorize music in two ways;

Active music makes me want to move with it.

Passive music brushes out all the annoying little things around me, triggers focus on what I'm doing.


A literal answer to "how" music is percieved is down to biomechanical and biochemical processes triggered by the brain. I think music in general is relaxing among humans. It has a predictable element sothing our brain which is bombarded with irratic unpredictable sensations all the time.


----------



## BlueViolet (Dec 14, 2019)

I love this thread topic.

*Genres:* Electronic music and folk music. (Yes, radically different.)
*Instruments:* Synthesizers and simple (or primitive) instruments (often quirky)
*Lyrics:* Songs are vehicles for poetry. I remember lyrics well. I enjoy singing. But I often prefer to listen to (and play) instrumental music because I find it easier to disengage and relax.
*Musicians:* Many "favorites." Just to give you an idea: Chemical Brothers and Culann's Hounds.

I cannot listen to music without analyzing the chord changes, identifying the verse/chorus/bridge structure, figuring out the tempo and time signature, key and mode. I'm not a professional musician. This is just part of the fun for me.


----------



## Suntide (Dec 22, 2018)

SilverNautilus said:


> *Hello Meteor - Cloak of stars*
> 
> @Suntide, this one was very relaxing!
> 
> I find your musical tastes quite peculiar


Heh, a lot of people have expressed a similar sentiment to me, either because it's not predominantly western music, or because there's a lot of instrumental music.

Glad you liked the song! If you liked that, you might like some other retrowave/synthwave songs. I find them pretty relaxing as well. Cloak of stars is the first song used in this retrowave mix someone compiled on youtube that I listen to a lot to chill out:


----------



## letsrunlikecrazy (Sep 21, 2015)

SilverNautilus said:


> _Sometimes when I listen to music I can almost taste the music and savor it, it sounds sweet like I'm eating candy through my eardrums
> _
> 
> hmm... @letsrunlikecrazy, this sounds really amazing.
> Will it be synesthesia?


lol Unfortunately no, I can't literally taste the music. I just meant that I enjoy the sounds very much.


----------



## CountZero (Sep 28, 2012)

letsrunlikecrazy said:


> lol Unfortunately no, I can't literally taste the music. I just meant that I enjoy the sounds very much.


Wouldn't it be great if you could hear color?
https://www.bbc.com/news/av/technology-29992577/neil-harbisson-the-man-who-hears-colour


----------



## baby blue me (May 9, 2014)

SilverNautilus said:


> In addition to mentioning the sensations you experience through music, you can add information about:
> 
> the musical genres with which you have the greatest affinity
> your favorite instruments
> ...


Hi!

I have different sensations to different genres. I don't know much about music, I just listen to them cos:
1) They're pleasant
2) Why not

The most pleasant sounds for me are:
1) Classical music

Classical music tickle my sensations. I can feel the vibration through my fingertips and my nerves. Something within me is awakened while the music plays. If I close my eyes, my brain can't help but assume a story. Classical music is a great storyteller. It guides something within me to assume form a story that I assume is told by the music. The sensation is great. I tear up after the climax of the story. 

I'm surprised I feel this way because I don't know anything about music. 

2) Music with outstanding arrangement (I'm not even sure how to describe this. I'm referring to the background music to the lyrics lol)

Ed Sheeran's Thinking Out Loud is extremely pleasing to me. The transition between and the combination of musical instruments (their harmony) and the great addition of voices humming in the background. The halting of the percussion is so spot on. Just trying to remember the sound I'm trying so hard to describe makes my fingertips feel minty and cold. 

[*]the musical genres with which you have the greatest affinity - Classical
[*]your favorite instruments - None. I don't play any. In terms of what I love to hear it's a little bit of everything. Although saxophone covers are sexyyyy, violins are soothing, harp is charismatic
[*]favorite lyrics and songs- Song-Thinking Out Loud; Lyrics-I couldn't remember
[*]favorite musicians- none in particular


----------



## letsrunlikecrazy (Sep 21, 2015)

CountZero said:


> Wouldn't it be great if you could hear color?
> https://www.bbc.com/news/av/technology-29992577/neil-harbisson-the-man-who-hears-colour


What an interesting way to live. What if you could hear color and see sounds at the same time?


----------

